# Quandary about Partial Metatarsectomy code



## carol52 (Aug 8, 2011)

Is a CPT code 28113  partial metatarsectomy code ? or should I use 28140 ?  
Op note "I extended the incision and performed a partial left fith metatarsectomy using a ronguer to remove what appeared to be nonviable soft bone". 
Thanks for any help


----------

